# Blu Ray Laufwerk funktioniert nicht



## AbraDragon-09 (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe mir letzte Woche einen Blu Ray Laufwerk für meinen PC gekauft. Nun habe ich heute voller Vorfreude dies eingebaut und wollte es auch gleich testen. Nachdem ich die erste Blu Ray eingelegt hatte kam die Ernüchterung: Erst lädt das Laufwerk Ewigkeiten und man sieht die Sanduhr bzw. das Disc-Symbol, doch wenn ich dann nach einiger Zeit auf den Datenträger klicke, so wird das Laufwerk ausgeworfen und ich werde aufgefordert einen Datenträger einzulegen. Ich habe ebenfalls versucht eine CD-Rom und eine DVD lesen zu lassen: Das selbe Problem. Ich war heute bereits bei Saturn und habe ein neues eingetauscht, da mein Kumpel meinte, es müsse ein Defekt mit dem Laufwerk vorliegen. Doch dass ich 2 mal ein kaputtes Blu Ray Laufwerk bekomme ist eher unwahrscheinlich. Ich habe auch sehr viel gegoogelt und die Tipps angewendet:

Blu Ray Laufwerk im Gerätemanager deinstalliert und erneut suchen lassen< keine Wirkung
Von der mitgelieferten CD alles installiert, später de- und neu installiert< keine Wirkung
Den Steckplatz des Blu Ray Laufwerks entfernt und in einen anderen S-ATA Port gesteckt< keine Wirkung
unter Regedit die HKEY Registry von Upperfilters und Lowerfilters gelöscht< keine Wirkung
Software-Aktualisierung angewendet (neueste Software)< keine Wirkung
und schließlich auch vom BD Advisor meinen PC checken lassen: Das Programm sagte mir, dass mein PC, motherboard etc generell mit Blu Ray Technologie kompatibel sei und mein PC auch das Laufwerk erkennt. Doch wie gesagt passiert nichts.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen =/


----------



## stevie4one (9. Juli 2014)

Welches Laufwerk? und welche Software? welche Blu-Ray? Wie sieht der Rest deines PC´s aus? Wo ist das Laufwerk angeschlossen? Welches Betriebssystem? Fragen über Fragen ...


----------



## AbraDragon-09 (9. Juli 2014)

Also mein Laufwerk ist das von LG Ch12ns30 und von der mitgelieferten Software CD "Super Multi Blue Install Disc" habe ich all die Power DVD Programme und das oben genannte BD Advisor installiert. Mein Betriebssystem ist von Windows 7 Home Premium die 64-Bit Version, meine GraKa ist eine Nvidia Geforce GTX 670, mein Prozessor ist ein Intel Core i5-3570k mit einer CPU von 3,40GHZ, einen Arbeitsspeicher von 8 GB Ram


----------



## norse (9. Juli 2014)

welches Power DVD Programm hast du denn drauf? Um BluRays abspielen zu können benötigst du mind. Power DVD *Ultra*, alternativ kann dir Arcsoft Total Media Theater! Teste doch mal das von Arcsoft, kannst du als Demo installieren ich wette dann läuft alles.


----------



## yingtao (9. Juli 2014)

Bei LG ist ne PowerDVD Version drauf mit der man Blurays abspielen kann und sein Problem ist ja das das Laufwerk die Bluray/CD/DVD schon im Explorer nicht erkennt und einfach wieder ausspuckt. Meine Idee wäre mal Windows Update durchlaufen zu lassen um zu gucken ob es was gibt und ansonsten vielleicht mal nen BIOS Update vom Mainboard machen. Auch mal im Handbuch des Mainboards gucken ob es da nen vorgeschlagenen Sata Anschluss für das Bluray Laufwerk gibt. Eigentlich sollte es egal sein an welchen man das anschließt aber vielleicht hilft das.


----------



## norse (9. Juli 2014)

Ja da ist oft eine PowerDVD Version dabei, aber ganz selten die Ultra ... denn mit der kann man BluRay abspielen ,mit keiner anderen ...

Nen Screenshot ausm Gerätemanger wäre mal interessant um zu sehen wie das Ding erkannt wird.


----------



## PunkPuster (9. Juli 2014)

Mhm, sieht irgendwie so aus, als ob das Laufwerk nicht genug Strom bekommt. 
Ich hab ein externes Laufwerk, welches über 2 USB-Port angeschlossen wird. Bekommt das Laufwerk nicht genug Strom, beispielsweise wenn ich es über einen Hub anschließe und der nicht genug Strom liefern kann, dann hab ich gleiches Problem. Das nicht genug Strom geliefert wird, ist aber eigentlich unwahrscheinlich. Teste doch mal einen anderen Anschluss und ein anderes Kabel, vlt. liegts daran.

@norse: Auch PowerDVD Pro kann BluRays abspielen. Und er sollte in der Lage sein DVDs und CDs auch ohne BluRay-Software abspielen zu können.

lg


----------



## AbraDragon-09 (11. Juli 2014)

Ich danke euch erstmal alle für eure zahlreichen Antworten und Tipps. Leider hat nichts davon geklappt 
Da ich erst heute Zeit habe hatte ich gerade eben ein BIOS Update gemacht was allerdings leider nichts gebracht hat. Immer noch erkennt mein Laufwerk weder DVDs/CDs noch Blu Rays. Das komische ist auch, dass wenn ich unter Eigenschaften klicke es als DVD/CD Laufwerk angezeigt wird. Ist das normal? Ich habe euch mal ein paar Bilder hochgeladen wie es momentan aussieht:

Zum Einen habe ich nachdem ich im Gerätemanager die Software deinstalliert und neu installiert habe jetzt aufeinmal 2 Blu Ray Laufwerke oO (oder liegt es an Deamon Tools?)
https://imageshack.com/i/n1bjkep

Zum anderen wie schon erwähnt sagt mir der Blu Ray Advisor, dass alles ok ist. Sogar mein Blu Ray Laufwerk erkennt er an:
https://imageshack.com/i/mu2u5rp

Und zu guter letzt wollte ich nochmal zeigen, dass nach 2 Minuten immer noch nichts geschehen ist was passiert wenn ich auf mein Blu Ray Laufwerk klicke: Die Disc (egal ob DVD oder Blu Ray wird ausgeworfen) und...
https://imageshack.com/i/ncvb0xp


----------



## aloha84 (11. Juli 2014)

norse schrieb:


> Ja da ist oft eine *PowerDVD Version dabei, aber ganz selten die Ultra ... denn mit der kann man BluRay abspielen ,mit keiner anderen ...*
> 
> Nen Screenshot ausm Gerätemanger wäre mal interessant um zu sehen wie das Ding erkannt wird.


 
Ich hab ein externes samsung laufwerk, da ist "power dvd 10" dabei gewesen, die hat keinen Ultra-Zusatz spielt aber sogar blue rays in 3D....das liegt daran dass das OEM-Hersteller-Versionen sind. Auch das Power DVD vom TE kann damit zu 99,999% blue rays abspielen --> sonst würde es ja auch keinen Sinn ergeben.
Das nur mal so nebenbei.

@TE....hast du auch mal das SATA und Stromkabel getauscht?
Arghh mach mal Deamon Tolls testweise aus.


----------



## AbraDragon-09 (11. Juli 2014)

Inwiefern getauscht? Wenn du Steckplätze meinst habe ich mein SATA gefühlte 1 mio. male umgesteckt und nichts passiert. Stromkabel hatte mein PC noch 4 frei und ich habe irgendeins genommen. Das habe ich noch nicht getauscht. Aber in meiner Verzweiflung wäre es einen Versuch wert...


----------



## aloha84 (11. Juli 2014)

Ja genau, stromkabel tauschen und wenn möglich auch mal ein anderes *SATA-Kabel* benutzen.


----------



## stevie4one (11. Juli 2014)

Neben Daemon Tools noch andere "fragwürdige" Programme am laufen (z.B. mit dem Fuchs)?


----------



## Abductee (11. Juli 2014)

Kann man denn ohne den "Fuchs" überhaupt vernünftig BD`s abspielen?


----------



## norse (12. Juli 2014)

jup, wie shcon erwähnt mit passender lizensierter software ...


----------



## AbraDragon-09 (12. Juli 2014)

@aloha84: vielen, vielen Dank für deinen Tipp! Nachdem ich gerade von meiner Nachtschicht aufgestanden bin, habe ich das Laufwerk zum laufen gebracht. Ich habe lediglich nur den Datentransferkabel in einen anderen Port gesteckt und ein anderes freies von meinem PC verfügbaren SATA Kabel genommen und voilà ich konnte all die gekauften Blu Rays abspielen (wenn auch noch mit ein paar lags). Ich bin erstmal heilfroh, dass es klappt und ich nicht nochmal zu Saturn rennen muss

Aber auch bei den anderen Postern bedanke ich mich herzlich, denn ohne die BIOS-Updates und die anderen Tipps wäre ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht soweit gekommen. Ich habe nämlich nicht nur zuerst wie beim ersten Post die Upper/Lowerfilters etc. unternommen sondern, seit den zahlreichen Posts die Firmware von meinem Laufwerk geupdatet und natürlich das BIOS Update vollführt. Deamon Tools werde ich runterschmeißen, da ich es eh nicht mehr brauchen werde und Blu Rays kaufen werde und damit es nicht zu Irritationen kommt.
Nochmals danke an alle ohne euch wäre ich am Verzweifeln gewesen


----------



## stevie4one (14. Juli 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Kann man denn ohne den "Fuchs" überhaupt vernünftig BD`s abspielen?




Ist die Frage ernst gemeint? Wie wäre es damit Blu Rays und Abspielsoftware zu kaufen?

@TE: Freut mich, dass es klappt!


----------



## Abductee (14. Juli 2014)

Du meinst Abspielsoftware die völlig verbuggt ist und am Ende dann doch nicht richtig funktioniert?
Laut den Amazon-Kritiken div. Softwarehersteller bin ich nicht der einzige der sich ärgert.
Hab das einmal probiert und dann aus Frust einfach einen Standplayer gekauft.
Um das gleiche Geld wie Laufwerk & Software die weit bessere Wahl zum stressfreien Filmschaun.


----------



## norse (14. Juli 2014)

echt? also ich hab mit beiden Softwarevarianten die ich kenne null probleme gehabt. genauso auch 2 andere Haushalte die die software mittlerweile an insgesammt knapp 10 Rechner nutzen ... keine probleme


----------

